# Spark Plug Gap for 2002 Jetta 2.0L



## mmvertex (Jan 7, 2006)

Can't find gap information on my car. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Is it not a triple ground style plug like the AEGs? meaning you can't set the gap... unless you bought non-oem spec single ground plugs.


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap for 2002 Jetta 2.0L (mmvertex)*

_IF you're using single-tipped plugs_, for whatever reason, you may have to flip a coin:
Bosch and Champion say .040"
NGK, ACDelco and Autolite say .043"
Frankly, if I had a mk4 then I would listen to NGK... But, if you've got a Bosch or Champion plug, it may not be a bad idea to use the gap they suggest.


----------



## mmvertex (Jan 7, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plug Gap for 2002 Jetta 2.0L (ninety9gl)*

Thanks...they are Autolites and it is indeed .043.


----------

